# Can I hurt babies head?



## nikkinurse (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi

I'm hoping this doesn't sound like a really stupid question..

I'm currently nearly 34 weeks pregnant with twins. Twin 1 has been sitting low for a few weeks and I've been feeling more pressure down below the last few days.

I know ur probably going to tell me I shouldn't be but I have been checking myself down there daily and can feel his head just above my pubic bone inside. When I push my finger on his head he floats back up.

What I was wondering is does this mean he is not yet fully engaged, and also can I hurt/bruise his wee head by doing this?? Worrying about this a lot! Not going to check any more honest!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Yes, please please don't check again,  we have to get registrars to examine women before 36 weeks! It doesn't sound like the head is fully engaged yet, although we wouldn't necessarily expect it to be yet. Don't worry, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## nikkinurse (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply Emilycatlin. 

Oh God really panicking now though that I've caused him some sort if brain damage or something.

I'm so stupid :-(

Nikki x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

You won't have caused brain damage he us protected by cervix and the waters. 

We would worry about introducing infection with repeated examiñations. That's why Emilycaitlin has advised you not to check anymore.
Kaz xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, sorry, I realise I didn't actually answer your main question!


----------



## nikkinurse (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Kaz and Emilycaitlin. 

I understand what ur saying and will keep my hands out from now on!

Thanks again for your help and advice   xxx

Nikki


----------

